# Best Cell Phone Tool Ever



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The past two or three days we've received countless scam calls. We don't answer anything we don't recognize, I then get on the net to check the number out. When complaint after complaint shows up in the search about these being scammed calls we block them.

What Verizon has done in the past couple of years was give us the option to block numbers. It used to be you had to go to their website to block numbers and you could only block ten.

Now we can block them from our phone and there is no limit. Good thing since we're getting more scam calls than we do legitimate calls.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We've been getting very many spam e-mails, very few calls though. We're AT&T here. I think the ban from other companies selling the email addys was lifted. I checked into zullilly web site and have been getting spam every since.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I get calls that leave no message, or hang up when I answer. They get blocked. I have that option with Metro service (?)


----------

